

Show HN: a simple music listening app backed by node.js and redis - swineflu
http://binb.jit.su

======
maglio
Great use of iTunes api and Levenshtein distance algorithm
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levenshtein_distance>)

------
maglio
It's sleek!

------
huydo
great ui and performance

